
Apple Pay finally launches in Germany - mpweiher
https://techcrunch.com/2018/12/11/apple-pay-finally-launches-in-germany/
======
m34
Finally. Card activation was only possible by calling my bank and for now this
only works with the credit card, not my debit card.

Using my series 1 watch at the supermarket later worked like a charm.

Great experience!

Looking forward to me educating cashiers about this for the next couple of
months (still have some of them trying to grab my card)

